
Google’s Sundar Pichai Is a Nice Guy. Is That Enough? - tim_sw
https://www.wsj.com/articles/googles-sundar-pichai-is-a-really-nice-guy-is-that-enough-11599848504
======
vlovich123
Google pays Amazon for glowing review of how good a person it’s CEO is. Is he
really? I don’t think this article can tell you that though.

